# Best snow tires?



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an 02 Chevy 3/4 ton with an 8' fisher plow, and for ballast I have an old v8 block and a large flat rock I put in with a loader. I have a 1/4 mile driveway from hell and my tires just plain suck for plowing. In previous years I left the truck in the driveway with v chains all winter. That was great but I never drive it out until spring. This year I need it to go to work so chains are out of the picture. . My current tires are 265/70 wild spirit made by cooper tire. In reading a blog on tire buyer I found out my tires are not true snow tires, they are a winter/all terrain. I need snow tires not all season tires. Any brands to recommend to buy or not to buy?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would go to the cooper store and ask them for a set of snow tires

counter weight of 500#s would held, weight needs to be concentrated behind wheel well to be most efficient


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If your driveway isn’t paved, I’d go with a winter tire with deep lugs vs a road winter tire for packed snow that is relatively smooth and just has alot of siping. I use Duratracs on my plow truck and Cooper M&S on my daily driver.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Studded Duratracs, end thread.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The best snow tires are a secret!
That’s while you’ll notice they’re no threads on this site regarding tires


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Blizzak.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

theplowmeister said:


> Blizzak.


How did I know that was coming...


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Blizzak is in the running, I am also looking at General grabber arctic Lt and Firestone winter force Lt. I know the tires I am looking at are a soft compound but I don't drive on the highway often and the daily drive is under 30 miles. Driveway is paved so that is a plus but my turn around area is not paved. I am going back to the stock tire size of 245/75/16 to get better contact, I did the calculation and I would narrow the with by .8".


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

brimfield said:


> Blizzak is in the running, I am also looking at General grabber arctic Lt and Firestone winter force Lt. I know the tires I am looking at are a soft compound but I don't drive on the highway often and the daily drive is under 30 miles. Driveway is paved so that is a plus but my turn around area is not paved. I am going back to the stock tire size of 245/75/16 to get better contact, I did the calculation and I would narrow the with by .8".


Dude, do a search this has been talked about before, more than once - True story


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dude, do a search this has been talked about before, more than once - True story


I did use the search on this site first and out of the 10 pages I never saw one for snow tires.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

brimfield said:


> I did use the search on this site first and out of the 10 pages I never saw one for snow tires.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dedicated-snow-tires-or-a-good-all-terrain.170012/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.112626/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/who-runs-snow-tires-in-winter-months.164758/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.7498/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-snow-tires.85473/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dually-snow-tires.115317/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/which-snow-tires-for-plowing.150818/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires.9648/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plow-truck-tires.156120/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires-for-plowing.124353/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/tires-heavy-lug-or-snow.137264/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires-for-plowing-traction.165108/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/truck-snow-tire-questions.138948/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/need-help-picking-snow-tires-what-are-the-best.160709/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/another-plow-tire-question.170878/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f250-snow-tire-chain-recommendations.166104/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-tires.141315/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-snow-tires-for-3-4-ton-rams.159472/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/studded-tires-worth-it-or-not-legal-or-not.78587/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.151041/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-winter-tire.96546/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.1268/

Here's a good start


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you try 4 wheel drive ? 
Or is this only a 2 wheel drive ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tweels...


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dedicated-snow-tires-or-a-good-all-terrain.170012/
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.112626/
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your work finding this for me when the site search engine did not. All your hard work and dedication did not go unnoticed. You are the plow site hero of the day. 



Jguck25 said:


> Thats because this site has been around forever and whenever someone trys to post a new thread they are just told to do a search  lol


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

On a Call said:


> Did you try 4 wheel drive ?
> Or is this only a 2 wheel drive ?


 4 wheel all the way. This driveway is steep and with curves. I had 3 professional plow guys quit on me in the past. But my favorite was the propane co truck got off road in our Bermuda triangle spot on the driveway, the tow truck got stuck and had to call another one in to get them all out.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

brimfield said:


> 4 wheel all the way. This driveway is steep and with curves. I had 3 professional plow guys quit on me in the past. But my favorite was the propane co truck got off road in our Bermuda triangle spot on the driveway, the tow truck got stuck and had to call another one in to get them all out.


Egads....You need a bull dozer


----------



## Royclyde (Mar 11, 2018)

Hankook dyna pros work good for in the snow for all terrains


----------

